# Kafatek Monolith



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Read about this on the Slack and HB forums. They are developing a flat burr one with the Compak R80 burrset as well.

http://www.kafatek.com/index.php/monolith/


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah I've been following the release of the Monolith. Looks like a strong contender for single dosing folks like me. I have a Compak K10PB and always single dose. K10PB shots are awesome, but single dosing workflow has been streamlined with the Monolith. And adding a flat burr model makes things even merrier. It's well priced, too.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I think the Monolith is Fugly..... possibly no more Fugly than most grinders but Fugly none the less...

On the other hand the "Minion Tamper" on the store page is a very intriguing and attractive shape.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting use of wood for the top plug - overall it looks functional - but can't help thinking the sides are missing, exposing the shape of the motor and gearbox is fine but it isn't going to make it easier to keep it clean on a Worksop, when coffee grounds and beans catch in the motor endcap at the bottom.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have just read the thread on HB. No idea if they intend to supply a 220/240 volt version but it seems to have developed a bit from where the Versalab left off, although of course it just has one conical burr set. Seems priced at $1950 plus postage


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

Apparently a flat burr version is coming soon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, but the conical looks just fine to me.....is anyone on here buying one?


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks like a Mazzer with no chassis, or am I looking at it wrong? the gearbox + motor is on the bottom, seems like it's a standard grinder assembly pretty much any commercial grinder uses at the moment.

Also I'm 95% sure most SKF bearings are made outside the US (it's South America and Eastern Europe from what I've seen so far).

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

never seen a naked mazzer! You maybe right of course but I suspect there is a little more to it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> Looks like a Mazzer with no chassis, or am I looking at it wrong? the gearbox + motor is on the bottom, seems like it's a standard grinder assembly pretty much any commercial grinder uses at the moment.
> 
> Also I'm 95% sure most SKF bearings are made outside the US (it's South America and Eastern Europe from what I've seen so far).
> 
> T.


and I quote

Latest Monolith has magnetically attached exit chute, which is very short, actually it does not get shorter than what it is... Conical runs at low 144 RPM, flat at 360 RPM's to minimize static and heat, uses premium SKF bearings made in USA. Just to give you an example, Robur uses standard ABEC-1 bearings that cost $10. I use ABEC-3 rated bearings that cost $40 rated for 3200lbs loads. All parts are made and designed in Seattle USA and everyone was paid good, fair market wages


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

All the above doesn't change the fact that it still, in my eyes looks like a naked Mazzer, those also have a gearbox + motor below the burr chamber and have a chute. ABEC-3 rated bearings are all fine and dandy but I've seen no mention of actual alignment figures, bearing ratings don't necessarily equal assembly / parts precision.

I might be of course wrong altogether...

T.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> All the above doesn't change the fact that it still, in my eyes looks like a naked Mazzer, those also have a gearbox + motor below the burr chamber and have a chute. ABEC-3 rated bearings are all fine and dandy but I've seen no mention of actual alignment figures, bearing ratings don't necessarily equal assembly / parts precision.
> 
> I might be of course wrong altogether...
> 
> T.


Tom, I am not a technical person at all, so no point in me asking him anything! In post one, there is a hyperlink and if you scroll to the bottom of the page a contact form. Why don't you ask him your questions? Over on HM, they all seem to agree that Dennis is a very nice bloke who will probably take 50 words to answer what could take 10. I would be interested to know your findings as I quite like it


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Any advantages of using DC motor as to AC, the - is hiding the transformer. forget that my mistake, I'm looking at Titus grinder:confused:


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Tom, I am not a technical person at all, so no point in me asking him anything! In post one, there is a hyperlink and if you scroll to the bottom of the page a contact form. Why don't you ask him your questions? Over on HM, they all seem to agree that Dennis is a very nice bloke who will probably take 50 words to answer what could take 10. I would be interested to know your findings as I quite like it


I'm not interested in this grinder at all, I reckon it all boils to down to whether it works better than what's on the market, but we won't find out until someone buys one and puts it to the test.

T.


----------



## canuckcoffeeguy (Mar 29, 2016)

Kafetek's Instagram feed has some posts about the grinder's EY. Both for the conical and flat version.

https://www.instagram.com/kafatek/


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

The flat burr is ready:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEJ-7QuGoAP/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEebMWhGoAI/


----------



## Talsuwaidi (Feb 25, 2017)

Personally considering upgrading the Olympus 75e to a monolith... Still trying to figure out if I 'need' one..


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

What are you hoping the change from the 75E will offer? How much will it cost you to change?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

GerryM said:


> What are you hoping the change from the 75E will offer? How much will it cost you to change?


 @GerryM Maybe large conical single dosing in under 8 minutes per faff?









The thick end of £2000 !

I believe next build will be available for delivery may / June.

Please don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

@Snakehips My prep speed has improved, the coffee is now in date when it reaches the machine!

The thick end of £2k to change, I think I would save the money and buy a K10 or an K10 fresh if on demand is a requirement, shall I look forward to a demo of your Monolith in May/June?


----------

